# Donkey mouthing question



## Chinclub (Mar 2, 2005)

We just got a new little Jenny who is about 2 years old. She is settling in well and seems to have bonded with me. She loves to stay right on my hip when I am in the pasture. Today she started a new thing of trying to mouth me. My hands, my legs, my feet. At first it was just her lips but I think she was trying to bite. I did feel her teeth on the top of my shoe. Needless to say I didn't give her a chance to see if she really would bite. I get the feeling it is an affectionate thing so I don't want to scold but I certainly don't want to get bit. Anyone else have this problem? How do you break them of it?


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Speaking from horse experience not donkey but I've had a few youngsters over the years that seem to want to taste everything (quite like a human baby putting everything in their mouth). For our equine friends I don't think it's a good habit to let them start. If they are not being aggressive about it then I just push their head away, probably takes longer for them to get the message but they eventually learn that you won't allow it. More aggression from them means a more aggressive approach. They use teeth, I have been known to use my teeth back-usually it only takes one really good bite for them to stop their nonsense. If me getting in a bite is not possible then I use my fingers to pinch their nose HARD. That method might take a couple of times before they learn. None of those methods have ever made one of them head shy like slapping at them can. 

Which ever approach you decide to use remember to stay calm (no yelps or jumps that get her mind distracted from what she just did) and once the correction is done go about your business. When your jenny comes back to you in a mannerly way then you can give her good attention.


----------



## Chinclub (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine likes to mouth a little too. she is 12 so not a youngster thing.
I do think it is a affectionate thing, kinda like a human mom's rub on the back ending with a light pat but since we are not donkeys it doesn't work the way they want it too lol.
I let her do it unless she start to teeth, then I say a firm "NO" and push her head away. sometimes I swear she looks hurt.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Ella did that a bit too, when she was young. Would just gently push her wee muzzle away.. or ignore her. She hated to be ignored. LOL She knew she was in trouble if I ignored her.

Thought she never out grew untying peoples shoes. She was so quiet about it, so careful.. no one knew she did it until they tripped over their laces. 
(So would go off in another part of the pasture watching to see what happened... and I swear the stinker would laugh. LOL)

She would also lead what ever horse I was grooming in the pasture..away when I wasn't looking or had to get something.. (would ground tie the horse). But she would grab the lead line and lead the horse away... leave it there and come back because she figured it was her turn to be groomed. 

She was such a character. LOL


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

A fella who handled stallions in a breeding barn asked Tom Dorrance how he prevented stallions from nipping. Tom was a bit unsure how to answer the question so he told of his life as a boy when he handled his fathers stallions. To then try to help the fella Tom said, "in all my years of handling stallions I never remember any of them attempting to bite".

Tom's approach worked real well for me and my horses. Maybe his ideas will help you with your donkey.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## Chinclub (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks, I don't know if she will actually try to bite but I don't want to either.  She is pretty head shy and will jump whenever I make any fast movements near her head. Because of this just pulling away quickly startles her enough to quit, but then a few minutes later she is at it again. Hopefully, she will soon get the hint.

I am so in love with her already. Thankfully she has bonded with the goats great. At first she had food aggression and would run them away from the feed, but this morning she actually shared her feed with them. She is very jealous of my attention, though, and will run them off if they come close to me while I am grooming her. The lady I got her from didn't spend a lot of time with her so I am surprised at how loving she is. I had expected to have to work with her a little.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

When a jennet is in cycling she will lower her head and mouth similar to the way you are describing when the meet up with some other being. Its a show of submission.
You are far enough South and at her age she may be starting to cycle.


----------



## Chinclub (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks. That might be why the neighbors horses have been all lined up against our side of the fence. I thought it was just because she was a new equine in the area.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Donkeys groom one another, and if she likes you she will try to groom you. You are wise not to let it get to biting, but lips are okay and she will learn proper "bite inhibition". You also need to teach her to take a treat, like a carrot slice, using only her lips. She is so cute and people will give her treats whether you like it or not.


----------

